# All of the kids



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are pictures of all the kids. I am happy with this kidding season. A total of 4 kids were born this year, 3 doe kids and 1 buck kid.

Skittles-Born Jan 25th









Buck Kid-Born Jan 31st









Twix & Hershie(Dark chocolate)-Born Feb 23rd

































Carmello-forget when he was born. I bought him. He's my new herd sire for the pygmys.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh tey are all so different. I love the one of the buckling chewing on the wire :roll:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL he's chewing is way out.

I haven't had two kids with the same color since using Cocoa. Its a shame he has to go but he's related to too many of them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A very good season for you also...cute babies and Carmello is sure to give you some more cute kids next year! Are they all pygmy or kinder? I don't see any longears or don't you have any nubies ready yet?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are all pygmys.

I will not cross my pygmys with the nubians. Dont like kinders so I dont want any born. Lol. 

I wont have any nubian kids this year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Was just wondering as your herd and avatar is nubian. The kids are so cute and the few that have tipped down ears I wasn't sure if it was "birth wrinkles" or they were crossed. A couple of my nd/pygmy kids had the turned down ears for a few days..now they are pointy...almost like mom "ironed" them as she cleaned them.lol


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute! :drool:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SO cute Amy!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!

Breeding didn't go as planned so I didnt get the nubians bred this year.

And Twix's ears are straightening out. Almost normal, just have the slight bent in them. lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You have a very cute variety of precious babies! Congrats!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks :greengrin: My herd is finally getting colorful!!! :thumb:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

such cute babies!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!! :greengrin:


----------

